# starting up a 2euro shop



## miseagustusa

hi all, would any1 know where i'd get supplies for a 2 euro shop! i run a small newsagents but want 2 expand a bit and would love to sell what the 2euro shops sell! 

thanks 

mise


----------



## shopgirl

There are cash & carries which stock all the kind of goods sold in the 2 euro shops, I know there is certainly one in the Robin Hood Industrial Estate, can't remember the name of it but I could find out for you if no-one else  comes up with it!


----------



## Hillsalt

Get a British magazine called _The Dealer_; it is full of ads for wholesalers of stuff for sold in  Euro shops.  Also, look at Exchange & Mart magazine.   

Perhaps both publications have websites? Google them.


----------



## Bob the slob

A lot of the stuff like shampoos, deodorants that I buy look like they come frm other countries as the writing is in foreign.


----------



## mercman

There is an exhibition in February next in Birmingham which specialises in this type of merchandise. You have to be prepared to buy in bulk. P'm involved in this type of business in the UK.


----------



## Bob_tg

miseagustusa said:


> hi all, would any1 know where i'd get supplies for a 2 euro shop! i run a small newsagents but want 2 expand a bit and would love to sell what the 2euro shops sell!
> 
> thanks
> 
> mise


 
By the way, it sounds like a great idea for these times !!


----------



## miseagustusa

hi all, thanks for all your replies i'll start looking into it in more depth over christmas!!!! i put a survey in my shop asking the locals what they would like me to sell, alot of them asked for this sort of stuff so i'll be taking the plunge in the new year, wish me luck



		PHP:
	

 There are cash & carries which stock all the kind of goods sold in the 2 euro shops, I know there is certainly one in the Robin Hood Industrial Estate, can't remember the name of it but I could find out for you if no-one else comes up with it!

 
shopgirl, where is this place?

thanks

mise


----------



## shopgirl

Hi

Check out eurogeneral.ie -you will find a wholesale section there, you can order online or you can go out to their premises in Robin Hood Ind Est - think you need to make an appointment! and also have a look in the golden pages, under cash & carry, there are C&Cs  which specialise in toys & hardware etc listed.  Hope that's of help.


----------



## Sue Ellen

shopgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Check out eurogeneral.ie -you will find a wholesale section there, you can order online or you can go out to their premises in Robin Hood Ind Est - think you need to make an appointment! and also have a look in the golden pages, under cash & carry, there are C&Cs  which specialise in toys & hardware etc listed.  Hope that's of help.



Would one not need a wholesaler's card to gain entry or buy there?


----------



## shopgirl

You can open an account with them but would need to show that you have a business (the OP runs a newsagency so that should be okay) You usually need to show copies of three invoices related to your business.


----------



## allthedoyles

I suggest you go to Newry ---- From reading many posts here on AAM, it certainly could work out cheaper than any wholesalers in the South


----------



## Bob the slob

Great idea


----------



## Bronte

miseagustusa said:


> hi all, thanks for all your replies i'll start looking into it in more depth over christmas!!!! i put a survey in my shop asking the locals what they would like me to sell, alot of them asked for this sort of stuff so i'll be taking the plunge in the new year, wish me luck


 Best of luck, it's my favourite place to shop  and this from a person who doesn't like to shop.


----------



## aman

You should definitely look at the wholesalers in Robinhood Industrial Estate.

Eurogeneral is very good & there is also another one called AIM Cash & Carry around the corner from Eurogeneral.

Just to note AIM is owned by my family so I have a vested interest.


----------



## msoptimistic

Hi all

Sorry for butting in - I am thinking of starting a 2euro shop too. I already have a shop unit but the business I am in at the moment is alternative medicine and it is just losing money left right and centre.

Rather than hoping it will revive (which it will not), I am not going to deceive myself. At the moment we are using cashflow from our viable businesses to pay for the loss of this shop.

Long story short - I visited eurogeneral website. Interesting and comprehensive range of products.

Two Difficulties I am encountering:

1) I need to estimate the daily units sold. I wonder if anyone can throw some light on this. ie if my proposed shop unit is on a pedestrainised street with good people traffic (particularly students and mothers collecting their kids from school) + neighbouring shops are clothes, hairdressers, travel agent, newsagent, cafe, bakery + size around 700sq ft with basement in a town of population 30000, what would you estimate the daily units sold?

I need that to do a breakeven to see if it is worth going into.
Even if it breaks even, thats good enough.

2) Also I wonder if anyone can tell me how much stock would I be looking to pay for to start the shop.

Sorry again for hijacking this thread. Would really appreciate the advice. Going crazy here worrying about how to pay next month's rent!

The town that my shop unit is in is a 'blue-collared' town. (as can be seen from how my alternative medicine biz went bust in a matter of 3 months - people dont have as much to spend on alternative med - its a 'want' and not a 'need' if you know what I mean)

MissOptimistic (trying to!!!)


----------



## murphaph

Fair play to you for attempting to diversify anyway msoptimistic. Sounds like you're heading the right way in a recession in a blue collar area.


----------



## UptheDeise

jaybird said:


> msoptimistic, can't help you with your questions.
> Can i advise you though, as a user of shops like that (as a cashstrapped mother)? So many of these places have exactly the same things. So much so that of the 4 in my local town, i only bother going to one (the one handiest for parking) as i don't need to look at the others.
> What i buy is mostly kids toys/books/pens/stationary etc. Toiletries sometimes, especially baby stuff. Decorations, like christmas stuff etc, and sometimes drinks and sweets.
> One opened in a nearby town, but only lasted a few months, it really had nothing but junk in it. Even if its only €2, if it looks like its worth €2, no one wants to buy it. People want something for €2 that they think is worth €4!


 
+1


----------



## Dream250

Hi Folks,
I'm new to this forum. If you think that this thread needs to be moved feel free to move.

I have leased a unit (750 sq ft) in the heart of a small town and it is on the main road. I do not need to take any loans to start the business. I've been working on this project for the last month, so far in this town there are Aldi, Tesco, Supervalu, 5 butchers, 12 pubs, polish shop, vets, C stores, 5 take aways, furniture store and 2 pharmacies. Now I was thinking to open a Euro shop, the nearest one is in the main town and it is about 15 mins away by car.

Do you think it is a good idea to open as a Euro shop?, I'm open to all suggestions. 
The problem that I have is that I can't find any info regarding if there is a franchise the only site that I have found is [broken link removed] and it did not mention any franchises, maybe someone has already this type of business.

Any suggestions are much appreciated

Dream250


----------



## Swallows

Hi,  Whenever I see a 2 Euro shop I walk straight past as it's usually full of junk! They never last long. We had one in our local town some time ago and it was full of notices like ' dont take off shelf' ' if you break you will have to pay'  etc. etc. until it got to the stage where there were more notices on display than stock to sell. I hated that shop and I was insulted every time I went past the door.They didn't last long.


----------



## mercman

I would say that swallows is a bit of a snob. Anybody and everybody that passes a shop selling things cheap will go in and have a look.


----------



## leg

these shops are fantastic! Good luck with the set ups!


----------

